# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات بلاك بيري  BlackBerry Curve 8520

## mohamed73

**  * BlackBerry Curve 8520  - هذا الجهاز يعرف ايضا باسم بلاك بيري كيرف 8500 , BlackBerry Curve 8500*     * مواصفات بلاك بيري كيرف 8520 , BlackBerry Curve 8520 specifications* * الالوان المتوفرة* * أسود*     * الذاكرة* * ذاكرة داخلية 256 MB* * ذاكرة خارجية microSD يدعم حتي 32GB*    * الكاميرا* * كاميرا خلفية 2 MP* * امكانية تصوير فيديو* * لا يوجد كامير أمامية*    * البطارية* * وقت الاستعداد يصمد حتي 408 ساعة* * وقت التحدث يصمد حتي 4 ساعات و 30 دقيقة*    * مميزات أخرى* * معالج بسرعة 512MHz* * نظام التشغيل بلاك بيري BlackBerry OS* * microUSB* * Bluetooth 2.0* * جافا Java* * واي فاي Wi-Fi* * منفذ صوت 3.5mm* * وزن الجهاز 106 جرام* * سمك الجهاز 13.9 mm* * شاشة TFT بحجم 2.46 انش* * حساس للتدوير* * لوحة مفاتيح كاملة*    * الشبكات* * GPRS / EDGE* * 2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900*    * صور بلاك بيري كيرف 8520 BlackBerry Curve 8520 images*  **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **   **

----------


## gsm4maroc

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------

